# Editors and Agents



## Lonna (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey, Tolkien Fans and Writers out there,

Anybody know a good Editor of a major publishing house or a well-established literary agent? I've met a lot of people, but never either of those (in a casual setting, at least). 

Do they have friends?

I do have a nice, non-New York editor of a small publishing company (and I really don't make any money but give away lots of my books). I have no literary agent (though I've been turned down by the best).

I sell my books a few at a time on http://www.amazon.com. But I'm no Steven King, and I'm growing tired of promoting my books myself.

So, if you don't know a good editor or literary agent, any ideas about getting my book out there so that people can actually read them? They're listed with Ingram, Books in Print, Bookwire, B&N.com, etc. Borders Books told me they just added one to their inventory, but so far I don't see any big orders.

Call me frustrated. I got a Master's degree in English and basically can make money with that only if I teach. In college, they always blurted out the slogan "publish or perish." I've been writing since I was 4 and trying to publish for a long time. 

I've had the "if you reach one person, that's all that counts" lecture, and I know there's some truth to that, but, hey, I'd like to pay my bills--and I wouldn't mind if the general population had a chance to read my books. 

Lonna


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Dec 13, 2002)

Lonna, I am a translator and I am trying to find an opportunity to translate books. I have the same difficulties here in my country to find a publishing house that would wish to purchase the copyrights over a book and then give it to me for a translation. It's a long story of "Why?" and I wouldn't like to bother you with this......
But I am having this crazy idea.... Why don't you e-mail me and see if we could work out some interesting publish-translate-publish project?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 15, 2002)

lonna, this is kinda stupid, but how old are you? in that picture you look pretty young, and how old you are, (and look) may effect how seriously people take you

and I think lhunith has made a good suggestion


----------



## Lonna (Dec 17, 2002)

*My Age*

Dear Dragon,

I am older than I look in that photo, but I look younger than I really am (let's say somewhere over 30). I think maybe it's the blonde hair and innocent-looking face that makes people not take me seriously. But usually when I send editors or agents material, I don't include a photo of myself!

I am looking into the translating suggestion. One good thing--my local (small) newspaper is publishing an article and a couple of photos of mine this week, and the editor said he may need my writing ability again.

I'll keep plodding along.


----------



## Lonna (Dec 17, 2002)

*Books across the Sea*

You're a good writer, Eledhwen. Sorry about Amazon. These American booksellers will get things right when they realize there's a whole world out there across the seas, and they could actually open offices in parts of that world and then ship books at a reasonable rate.

My offer still stand to mail you a copy myself. It sure doesn't cost $18.00 for me to do that. Just send me your address. I mailed a copy to my friend in North Yorkshire not long ago for a fraction of that cost.

A happy opening of "The Two Towers" to all my fellow writers. By the way, my son Jonathan, who looks just like Little Frodo, is having his photo (as Frodo) in my local (small) newspaper this week to celebrate TTT opening (check out the link below). Our little theater is offering free popcorn to anyone who comes dressed in a "Lord of the Rings" costume.





CIR moved this post because it didn't really belong in the Poetry thread


----------

